# Truly useable fractionals for snowbirds



## sullco (Jan 22, 2009)

This topic isn't totally original, but has anyone  found month-long fractionals in snowbird destinations? 

 For example a Quartershare system with four fractions:
12/15-1/15; 1/16-2/15:2/16-3/15; and 3/16-4/15.  The Quartershare owners would get guaranteed occupancy for these 30-day periods (perhaps rotating, but probably not) and then participate in the balance of the year through an equitably administered program of rental, additional use, and (perhaps) exchange.

It seems to me that this is what the public wants--guaranteed long stays for snowbirds without the big investment.  

Comments?


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 24, 2009)

Haven't seen very much of that although you can find the occasional one here and there.  Most systems fractional systems are on a moving calendar with one or two week intervals.

This one  in Belize looks unique in that regard.


----------



## matbec (Jan 24, 2009)

When we were in HHI last year, I saw ads for some quartershares where you can get 13 weeks straight, so you can choose which part of the year you want. Don't know if there are active sales or if most can just be found through resales.

I did quick search and found this one for the first 13 weeks of the year. Not sure if this fits your idea of a snowbird destination though.


----------



## sullco (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you both.  To other readers, please keep them coming. 

I have always thought that this was a very desired approach to fractional ownership, but that it was fairly difficult to make it work economically for the developer.

In this new world of more scarce resources this may be an answer to snowbird's desire to get away affordably.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 28, 2009)

check out this on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120370056173

Now they have 2009 booked, but it looks like you have a choice of how to use your share.


----------



## charford (Jan 31, 2009)

I have seen several fractionals for sale on Maui and the Big Island. They are often on the MLS. 

My one-third fractional at Smugglers Notch is similar to what you've described. I get 4 weeks in prime winter and 4 weeks in prime summer since it is both a summer and winter destination. The other weeks that are not in this rotation are randomly assigned (years in advance) equitably between the 3 owners.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 31, 2009)

charford said:


> I have seen several fractionals for sale on Maui and the Big Island. They are often on the MLS.
> 
> My one-third fractional at Smugglers Notch is similar to what you've described. I get 4 weeks in prime winter and 4 weeks in prime summer since it is both a summer and winter destination. The other weeks that are not in this rotation are randomly assigned (years in advance) equitably between the 3 owners.



I looked at fractionals up in N. Michigan(1/8 and 1/4 fractional) and yep they had the week rotation set for years. So you could tell in 2009 you had 4th of July and 2011 NYE week etc.


----------



## sullco (Feb 1, 2009)

Are each of these offering *consecutive *weeks within a season?  That's the main thing I am looking for.  Thanks


----------



## sailingman22 (Feb 2, 2009)

I briefly looked at fractional ownership in Hawaii and found several offerings on Kauai in Princeville that had consecutive weeks. After adding up the purchase cost, closing fees, and yearly maintenance fees for 6 weeks, and location we decide to either purchase a condo outright or just purchase another timeshare week and travel to other parts of the world. We purchased an EYO in Maui.

The fractional ownership was for 6 weeks and 8 separate owners or 8 weeks with six owners for an oceanview home north of Princeville. The timeshare offering was rentable and 4 weeeks were to be assigned as floating weeks that could be rented by owners or quests. Very expensive for not being oceanfront and costly for people wanting to eliminate the stress of more financial responsibility. JMHO.


----------



## sullco (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks. Sailing man.  Price does matter indeed.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 3, 2009)

sullco said:


> Thanks. Sailing man.  Price does matter indeed.



I would also look at a place where you could drive if necessary.


----------



## GregGH (Feb 19, 2009)

sullco said:


> .... For example a Quartershare system with four fractions:   12/15-1/15; 1/16-2/15:2/16-3/15; and 3/16-4/15.  The Quartershare owners would get guaranteed occupancy for these 30-day periods (perhaps rotating, but probably not) and then participate in the balance of the year through an equitably administered program of rental, additional use, and (perhaps) exchange.
> 
> It seems to me that this is what the public wants--guaranteed long stays for snowbirds without the big investment.
> Comments?



Lots of questions - if you want a month in the 'good time' ... would you really want to drive/fly to the place at other times ? ... say Hilton Head ... would you go there 3 times a year?  Most people would not.  I you rent it - you are responsible for DAMAGES beyond normal wear & tear .. ouch

You may be like me - can't stand Jan, Feb & at least first 1/2 of March ... so what do you do for the other months you hate ??

Just what is your budget?  What is a fair price for a slice of heaven?

Have you noticed that many Fractionals are 3 or 4 bedroom units ... most snowbirds need 1 or 2 bedrooms (depending upon the spouse who snores )

We have been working on this for a while - and for us the best we can find is Four Seasons Aviara ... since Jan-Feb-March are LO USAGE we get what we ask for ( hi time is June-Sept thanks to Texan's dislike of heat ).  Just bought our 3rd week (can be split to make 6 weeks) and as a multiple week owner you get extra month to book ( book at 13 months out - not 12 ).  Then again the daily maid service really shines once you get used to this place

Where else can someone suggest ( you get bonus points if they take dogs ) a location to spend 4-8 or 12 weeks --- winter sucks doesn't it ... if you are living up north ... but the rest of the year is very very nice ...

Greg


----------



## charford (Feb 19, 2009)

> Are each of these offering consecutive weeks within a season? That's the main thing I am looking for. Thanks



Smugglers Notch fractionals are consecutive weeks within a season.


----------

